# Gnomingenieur



## just4priv4t (4. Juli 2008)

Hi hab mal ne frage ich bin lvl 70 un hab schon nen skill von 300 als ingi aber wenn ich den gnomeningi lehrer in beutebucht anrede erzählt der nur was , was mach ich jetzt?


----------



## glurack (4. Juli 2008)

Dann gehe nach Ironforge und dort im Tüftler....sprichste so ein gnom an welcher das war weiss ich nicht mehr genau der fragt dich ob du Mitglied werden möchtest!!! 
Hoffe hilft dir weiter!!!


----------



## just4priv4t (4. Juli 2008)

Als hordler nach ironforge wäre selbstmord xD


----------



## glurack (4. Juli 2008)

^^Oh hab ich nicht gekuckt.. dann halt nach Under City denke ich mal..Also zm Gegenstück von Ironforge


----------



## just4priv4t (4. Juli 2008)

das kann sein da hengt so en lepragnom rum thx


----------



## Nightfall2 (4. Juli 2008)

ab 300 musst du in der scherbenwelt zum lehrer gehen nur noch die bringen dir was bei ich glaube der ingi steht in zanga bin mir aba nicht sicher auf jedenfall in der scherbenwelt!


----------



## Morrtis (4. Juli 2008)

ingi lehrer steht bei der allianz in der ehrenfaste und bei der horde dürfte er in thralls faste da rumstehn


----------



## Géreon (4. Juli 2008)

Halli Hallo,
Wie schon gesagt wurde musst du den Lehrer in der Scherbenwelt besuchen. Bei der Allianz steht dieser in Ehrenfeste. Es ist also sehr wahrscheinlich das der Horde Lehrer in Thrallmar steht. Trotzdem solltes Du bei Gelegenheit immer wieder mal den Gnomingielehrer in UC aufsuchen. wenn Dein Skill hoch genug ist bringt der Dir noch eins, zwei Sachen bei. Der Lehrer in Thrallmar ist nämlich nur ein allgemeiner Lehrer für Gnom und Goblin Ingies. Die spezifischen Gnomsachen lernst Du weiterhin bei dem Gnomingielehrer deines Vertrauens in der alten Welt. Das ist nicht mehr viel aber immerhin noch nen bisschen was.

Fazit: Regelmäßig den allgemeinen Lehrer in Thrallmar UND den Gnomingielehrer in UC besuchen :-)

Gruß Gereon


----------

